# Proposal



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/WCO_12_-_Waterfowl_Regs_for_2012-2013__392662_7.pdf

Southern opener on a Monday? That is a switch....am I reading this wrong?


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

According to that we are only going to get 2 bluebills as well . Someone had posted not long ago that the Mississippi flyway council had recommended a bag limit of 4 scaup


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Michigan generally takes the more conservative choice....


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Goose season Is crap too.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Pretty sure those are last years dates/limits


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Question tho by reading that you can only shoot Canada geese in Sept right? No snows or blues or specs? And y not? Sure it will be the same this year


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Proposal clearly states 2012-2013 regs...


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

KLR said:


> Pretty sure those are last years dates/limits


Yep, same conversation every year.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Retiredducker said:


> Proposal clearly states 2012-2013 regs...


Yes, but as JD has pointed out every year they use the previous years dates as a starting point.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Retiredducker said:


> Proposal clearly states 2012-2013 regs...



Look at a calendar before you push the red button.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

My calendar says 10/8 is a Monday...non issue to me being retired...


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

The info you are refering to is used as a "placeholder" only. A procedurial thing for the NRC to be able to act on the CWAC/Waterfowl Workgroup recomendations and Federal Framework which which will not be final until after the August 4th CWAC meeting. PLEASE, don't panic yet! You still have time to contact your CWAC or Waterfowl Workgroup (DNR personal). Final dcisions will be made @ August NRC meeting. 

Bud


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bud beat me to it. As the dude on "Storage Wars" says....yuuuuuup! :evilsmile


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Only need 8,754 more posts to catch you, JD!


----------



## goosehunter31 (Sep 22, 2009)

If those dates hold thatd really suck itd definitly take opening days away with my family.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

To Troll or not to Troll that is the questions :evil:


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

Those are last years dates


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Even though I see it...I don't believe it either...last year's dates are the clincher for me...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Quackaddicted said:


> The info you are refering to is used as a "placeholder" only. A procedurial thing for the NRC to be able to act on the CWAC/Waterfowl Workgroup recomendations and Federal Framework which which will not be final until after the August 4th CWAC meeting. PLEASE, don't panic yet! You still have time to contact your CWAC or Waterfowl Workgroup (DNR personal). Final dcisions will be made @ August NRC meeting.
> 
> Bud


Did no one READ Bud's post (above)? Guys, this is a procedural thing that is done each year. Means nothing for a couple more weeks.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> Did no one READ Bud's post (above)? Guys, this is a procedural thing that is done each year. Means nothing for a couple more weeks.


i'm restraining myself from jumping on the bandwagon and saying

"man i dunno, those dates sure look like last years....man it sucks were opening on a monday."

lol. 


guys, its a *PLACEHOLDER*. by web terms that means that you will be able to find the rules/dates at that location on the web when the data is accurate (after meeting takes place). They usually do this because of printing materials...i.e. waterfowl handbook etc...they just happen to use the previous years file as a template to update once the information comes in.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

spartansfan said:


> so does the more post you have mean you're more knowledgeable or does it just mean you're full of $#1t? I think its the 2nd choice :lol:


as I said before young whippersnapper :evilsmile he who has the most posts when he dies WINS!

Oh and by the way, I am a Spartan football season ticket holder  Come visit our tailgate. Notre Dame game will be insane!


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

We may have to meet up at a tailgate then JD! maybe casscity will be in town for a game or 2 this season also


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

just ducky said:


> as I said before young whippersnapper :evilsmile he who has the most posts when he dies WINS!
> 
> Oh and by the way, I am a Spartan football season ticket holder  Come visit our tailgate. Notre Dame game will be insane!


It's a good thing you dont like sky carp, getting up for the opener will be fun after the boise game!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

spartansfan said:


> It's a good think you dont like sky carp, getting up for the opener will be fun after the boise game!


don't worry, i've seen JD leave a day early from NoDak just to get home for a State game...thats much worse IMO.


----------



## spartansfan (Nov 8, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> don't worry, i've seen JD leave a day early from NoDak just to get home for a State game...thats much worse IMO.


I mean i'd probably trade NoDak for a game against like northwestern or Indiana, but never would I miss a night game or any big game for that matter at SS.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> don't worry, i've seen JD leave a day early from NoDak just to get home for a State game...thats much worse IMO.


yeah but you didn't tell THE REST OF THE STORY! The only reason I did that was because the two guys I rode out with, in their truck, are RABID MSU fans. I mean they will skip a Nodak trip altogether if there's a good football home game. :yikes: So I had no choice...it was either get in the truck and leave, or become a Nodak resident :evilsmile

Now I said I have season tickets...which I do...and I'm part of a large tailgate group...which I am. But I'd give up a football game in a heartbeat for duck hunting. In fact I'm usually giving away or selling my tickets for the later games...late Oct and Nov.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

just ducky said:


> as I said before young whippersnapper :evilsmile he who has the most posts when he dies WINS!
> 
> Oh and by the way, I am a Spartan football season ticket holder  Come visit our tailgate. Notre Dame game will be insane!


We were kicking around the idea of getting season tickets to entertain clients...and the discussion got around to me and I told marketing to do whatever they wanted but October and November are for killing stuff....you can keep your crazy foosball.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> yeah but you didn't tell THE REST OF THE STORY! The only reason I did that was because the two guys I rode out with, in their truck, are RABID MSU fans. I mean they will skip a Nodak trip altogether if there's a good football home game. :yikes: So I had no choice...it was either get in the truck and leave, or become a Nodak resident :evilsmile


Did you at least post a kill chart on the stateline as you were leaving?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Did you at least post a kill chart on the stateline as you were leaving?


he did, but i stopped and tore it down the next day.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Did you at least post a kill chart on the stateline as you were leaving?


Seems as if I called you a few years ago *FROM AN MSU GAME* Seems like you had invited me on a hunt, but it was a game I didn't want to miss...Michigan maybe? Okay I'll correct my other statement...I'll miss 99.9% of the football games to go duck hunting. A Michigan game? Nah...I'm at that sucker :evilsmile


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

klr said:


> we were kicking around the idea of getting season tickets to entertain clients...and the discussion got around to me and i told marketing to do whatever they wanted but october and november are for killing stuff....*you can keep your crazy foosball.*



agreed!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

KLR said:


> We were kicking around the idea of getting season tickets to entertain clients...and the discussion got around to me and I told marketing to do whatever they wanted but October and November are for killing stuff....you can keep your crazy foosball.


What is this "football" thing you guys are jibber jabbering about in a duckhunting thread?


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

KLR said:


> Is she sponsored by Kleenex??
> 
> She should be.


 
priceless:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> What is this "football" thing you guys are jibber jabbering about in a duckhunting thread?


I'll be honest....If I weren't going to be in Nodak for the zone 3 opener (or so it appears), I would probably watch a Big Ten football game over sweating my balls off, swatting skeeters and fighting other hunters for some fast shooting at teal and woodrows. Right spartansfan? But to each his own


----------

